# Combien consomme un Mac en Watt ?



## tremendus (22 Juillet 2004)

Salut à vous,
ma question peut paraître bizzare mais peut être que l'un de vous le sait,
j'aimerai savoir à combien revient le coup (argent ou watt) par exemple d'une heure
d'un Mac qui tourne avec un moniteur.
Comme je suis nul en électricité je m'en remet à vos services,
merci
@+


----------



## naas (22 Juillet 2004)

Tu as un sujet en cours sur la consommation du G5, et par extension des autres macs. 

(utilise la recherche  )
ou cliques ici


----------



## tremendus (23 Juillet 2004)

Merci bien,
j'y vais de ce pas ->
@+


----------



## Powerdom (23 Juillet 2004)

un petite recherche sur le net ne donne pas grand chose sur la consommation des PMac G5 mais selon ton abonnement edf compte environ 20 cts par kilo watt consommé.

donc pour faire simple sur une base de 500watts heures, (je ne sais pas si l'ecran est compris ?) plus tous tes periphériques. toutes les deux heures tu depenses 20cts...


----------



## kamkil (25 Juillet 2004)

Donc pour résumer ça coûte quedale ou presque 

Merci l'atome


----------



## naas (25 Juillet 2004)

En citant EDF
_Un ordinateur utilisé 2 heures par jour = 0,73 euro/mois (hors veille)
Un écran utilisé 2 heures par jour = 0,40 euro/mois (hors veille)
Une imprimante normale = 0,23 euro/mois (veille comprise)
Une imprimante laser = 1 euro/mois (veille comprise)
Un modem utilisé 20 heures/mois = 0,12 euro/mois (veille comprise)
Un fax = 2 euros/mois (veille comprise) 

1 h d'éclairage avec une ampoule de 500 watts revient à 5,72 centimes d'euro ;
1 h d'éclairage avec 3 spots halogène de 20 watts = 0,69 centimes d'euro ;
En comparaison, 1 h d'utilisation avec une ampoule fluocompacte de 20 watts = 0,23 centimes d'euro.
_ 

Disons que tout est affaire de proportion, et dans ce cas, oui la portion est congrue


----------



## Powerdom (25 Juillet 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> En citant EDF
> _Un ordinateur utilisé 2 heures par jour = 0,73 euro/mois (hors veille)
> Un écran utilisé 2 heures par jour = 0,40 euro/mois (hors veille)
> Une imprimante normale = 0,23 euro/mois (veille comprise)
> ...



Alors la JE ME MARRE !!!
un kilo watt heure de courant coute en heure pleine 0,765 cts a raison de 500 watt par heure je pense que c'est ce que consomme tout a chacun sauf les portables en allumant un G4 ou un G5 avec un ecran plus un ou deux periphériques j'arrive donc bien a 15 cts d'euros par heure sans taxes !!
alors je me demande bien quel ordinateur edf utilise pour trouver de tel chiffres !!
73 cts d'euros par mois plus 40cts d'écran de qui se moque t'on ?????


----------

